
Send incoming SMS to any Slack channel - lgomezma
http://blog.messagebird.com/2015/11/send-incoming-sms-to-slack/
======
breakingcups
Their 'Pricing' heading on the VMM page is a bit misleading. It states "No
setup fees. No monthly fees." but a VMM costs 25 euros a month, with a minimum
period of 1 year.

~~~
Speedener
Thanks for your feedback. Our standard product - (bulk) SMS services - has no
setup costs or subscription model whatsoever (pay for what you use only). For
the VMN and (shared) short code services, there are monthly costs. We will
make sure the quoted text will not be showed at those pages anymore. Thanks
again.

